# Dethatcher Units



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

It's seems Greenworks has a nice model for electric. Ryan Knorr has some oddly satisfying videos using it.

Is it actually worth having one? From what I understand, with good lawn and mowing habits, you shouldn't need to dethatcher every year. But for darn near what it costs to have someone come out and dethatcher or go rent one, I could get those electric deals that, from what I have seen, do a pretty good job.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Yes I saw that YouTube video too. It looked pretty nice. I wondered how much it was?


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

They've been as low as around $100. Amazon now at $130 or so.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I had some pretty bad thatch his season and ended up buying the greenworks. It did what I needed and works as advertised.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have the greenworks dethatcher and can't say enough great things about it. Got it on an amazon sale for $70. Used to keep my Bermuda at 3"+, when I decided to take it low I noticed I had a considerable amount of thatch. This machine tackled it no problem.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I think I'm gonna have to get some sort of powered dethatcher one of these days. Doing it by hand really sucks after a short while.


----------



## Lawnhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm thinking about the greenworks or sun joe dethatcher. The sun joe has a scarifier, verticutter attachment as well.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

SunJoe dropped to $89 on Amazon.


----------



## RayFinkle (May 11, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> SunJoe dropped to $89 on Amazon.


My wife hates you now...

No reason for her to not let me get it now!!!


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Might check Craigslist for the Greenworks unit. I picked one up for under 50 bucks a couple summers ago and there were a few to choose from in my area.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You could always get one of these :lol:










These require a bit more beer though.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

RayFinkle said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > SunJoe dropped to $89 on Amazon.
> ...


Ha! I couldn't pass it up either.


----------



## njoy1389 (May 6, 2018)

Dang, I just bought the sunjoe back in March for $150&#128554;


----------



## Lawnhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Vonhaus just released their new model which looks to have a slightly higher quality build than the SunJoe. Dammit I can't decide


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> RayFinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Killsocket said:
> ...


Sames!

Same price at Home Depot so bought there and having it shipped to my local Home Deport.


----------

